# Script automator pour avertir d'un évènement iCal



## shub2 (17 Novembre 2011)

Voilà comment votre ordinateur peut vous rappeler via iCal un RDV ou une tâche à faire grâce à AppleScript.

Tout d'abord ouvrez AppleScript et copier le fichier que vous allez enregistrer à la fois comme fichier texte et exécutable. 

*Important de faire les deux, cela vous permet de le modifier par la suite !!* 
Appelez-le par exemple evenement-iCal


property theShellCommandSleep : "sleep 10"
property theShellCommand : "afplay /Users/MonNom/Music/Music/Thelonious.mp3"

_(* Vous allez dans votre Bibliothèque iTunes ET CHOISISSEZ LA MUSIQUE QUE VOUS DÉSIREZ/ ATTENTION AU CARACTÈRES SPÉCIAUX/ ÉVENTUELLEMENT DUPLIQUER VOTRE FICHIER MP3 DE FAÇON À N'AVOIR QUE '/' comme caractère spécial, sinon Applescript et UNIX se mélangent ensemble ou séparément et comprennent pas la commande !! *)_

tell application "iTunes"
	quit
end tell
do shell script theShellCommandSleep (* attendre un peu *)
tell application "iCal"
	activate
	tell application "Finder"
		say "regardez sur iCal: un évènement est en cours" using "sebastien"
_(* si vous avez téléchargé la voix de Sebastien sinon vous omettez using "sebastien" et Finder emploie la voix système *)_

	end tell
end tell
do shell script theShellCommand


Ensuite vous ouvrez *iCal*, choisissez l'évènement à signaler ou créez-en un. Faites Pomme-I (ou [Cmd] + I si vous préférez) en sélectionnant l'évènement.
Choisissez la rubrique *alerte* et déroulez le menu en choisissant _exécuter un script_. Vous cherchez evenement-iCal sur votre ordi, sauvegardé par exemple dans les Documents et choisissez le délai avant qu'il se mette en route, par exemple 15 mn. C'est fait. 

Normalement il s'exécute 15 mn avant l'heure du RDV, vous prévenant de votre RDV par la voix de Sebastien et en musique...
La musique de votre choix ...


----------



## shub2 (18 Novembre 2011)

Ça marche chez moi, c-a-d que ça arrête iTunes, permet un délai de 10 sec (paramétrable, bien sûr!), avertit par Voice Over d'un RDV ou d'une tâche à faire sous iCal et puis lance finalement via Unix un MP3 de *Thelonious Monk*, le pianiste de jazz. 

Vous avez essayé ici ?

Juste pour savoir si ça marche pour vous ...


----------

